# Hey Drain Cleaning Guys...



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Im on a new construction project in a restaurant and someone stuffed a rag down the kettle drain to prevent sewer gasses from coming up. In between my rough and finish while I wasn't here they filled the drain up with water with the rag still in it!! I've got my arm down as far as it can go but I can't feel it. Any suggestions as to how I can get the rag out? Thanks fellers.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

shop vac


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

K1500 with slight bend on straight auger.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If its that close try a closet auger


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Almost anything but a pot cable that has an open hook at the end. If you know which pipe I would start there with a camera first. Mark the distance on the cable, put it down and work it until you feel it snag.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I've fished out forgotten rags with a ligature bar (thin reo bar) cut so that it has a sharp hook shape on the end. As soon as you feel it give it a twist :thumbsup:


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

what else might of gone down the drain? If they are paying for it just call in a drain cleaner with a retriever.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Got it gentlemen. Thanks. I used an old Cobra machine with a spiral head and fished it out. Damn near 75 feet down. Usually I get pissed when I pull out rags and t shirts when I'm fishing. This time it was a little more gratifying.


----------

